# Serviced Apartments



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

After a year, the landlord is looking to not renew our lease at our current apartment, which is all and good, since we were considering a move to Abu Dhabi in the coming months anyway.

Does anyone know of a good agent or contact or location for serviced apartments for the next 3 months for us? We are currently looking at The Address Marina Mall & Times @ Tecom, but that got me thinking that there may be other serviced apartments that may cut the cheese. We are looking at 1-bed or 2-bed apartments for the duration. Budget around 10-12k a month.

On the same subject, we need storage for our furniture as well...any recommendations?

Your advise/input/suggestions really appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Bonnington JLT, Liwa Heights JLT, The Marina Apartments, Radisson Blue - Marina. All have their own websites with contact details - no need to use an agent.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

In addition to the above, there is also the Nuran in the marina and the Gloria towards Media City (but I have heard mixed reports about the Gloria).

Don't use an agent - for a 3 month rental you will get the same rate as the hotel direct but with their commission on top.

When I was looking for the same, the Address Marina was the best rate I got.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

basc said:


> In addition to the above, there is also the Nuran in the marina and the Gloria towards Media City (but I have heard mixed reports about the Gloria).
> 
> Don't use an agent - for a 3 month rental you will get the same rate as the hotel direct but with their commission on top.
> 
> When I was looking for the same, the Address Marina was the best rate I got.


Gloria is something I'm looking at as well, but for the price, it looks like The Address hands down. I would like to go direct to the hotel, but it seems that they are cheaper with an agent, even with their fees.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Raytrace said:


> Gloria is something I'm looking at as well, but for the price, it looks like The Address hands down. I would like to go direct to the hotel, but it seems that they are cheaper with an agent, even with their fees.


Really, what rate are you getting? I was quoted 10k a month for 3 months direct from the hotel (for a studio) - this was last year.


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

basc said:


> Really, what rate are you getting? I was quoted 10k a month for 3 months direct from the hotel (for a studio) - this was last year.


I'm looking at 1 bed. They are quoting minimum 15k.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

PK Rentals


----------



## Raytrace (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you all for the great replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Tulip apartments not the best you will get here but clean and cheap


----------

